# Android - Toast Dialog oder was anders?



## Titanpharao (24. Okt 2012)

Hallo liebes Java-Forum,

befinde mich mal wieder in der Frage-Rolle. Und zwar gehts um folgendes.

Ich habe ein OpenGL Spiel und möchte da gern eine art Toast benutzen um den Level-Aufstieg zu zeigen. Einfach ein Pop-Up, welches sich ähnliches eines Toast verhält.
Das geht auch schon alles und man kann die Toast ja auch verändern, aber ...

Ich möchte noch die Transparenz der Bilder auf dem Toast wärend der Display Phase verändern.
Leider bekomme ich ständig falsch Thread Probleme usw usw.

Mit einem Dialog würde es ja gehen, aber der graut das Spiel im Hintergrund dann so aus, was ich nicht möchte. Ihr kennt doch so Pop-Up Fenster in Spielen.

Könnte es im Spiel unter OpenGL ja direkt machen, aber die sollen auch im normalen Menü funktionieren.

Jemand eine Idee was ich nehmen könnte, oder wie ichs mit Dialog/Toast richtig hinbekomme?

Lg Titan


----------



## Robokopp (24. Okt 2012)

Ich würde es tatsächlich mit opengl machen. Diese toasts haben in einem Spiel nichts verloren finde ich. 
Du könntest für das Menü ein eigenes surfaceview anlegen und es wenn die Meldung erscheinen soll einblenden. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Titanpharao (24. Okt 2012)

Wie soll man dann die SurfaceView in ein normales Android Menü einbinden?
Bzw wie soll ich die dann auch so plazieren, das sie an der richtigen stelle erscheint?

Der Layout Manager ist doch überall anders ...

Dann wäre es doch auch einfacher das alles mit normalen Graphics2D zu machen.


----------



## Robokopp (24. Okt 2012)

So wie du es mit allen anderen Views auch machst, dann einfach rein ziehen aus der Liste der Bausteine. 

Oder was genau meinst du jetzt? 

Mit graphics2d kannst du das auch machen aber wenn du eh auf Opengl setzt kannst du das auch genauso gut damit machen. Musst du wissen. Du kannst auch theoretisch einfach nur ein label mit einem Text anzeigen lassen. 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

